# SPS First Kill



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Taken with the SPS Prototype, 1842 Tubes with a relaxed loop length of 7 1/4". Ammo was 3/8" steel. Distance was 20 yds. The shot went completely through the head.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

great shot shows that steel does the trick


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Great shot!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice Shot Jim.
Philly


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

That SPS is going to be a good slingshot, Jim. Good design.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Kudos, Jim!


----------



## Howard (Aug 9, 2010)

GS and nice looking SS


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Those looped 1842's must deliver a wallop


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

great shot







and a very nice looking catty - gamekeeper john


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

tubeman said:


> Those looped 1842's must deliver a wallop


That, they do.

I don't know what the pull is, but it feels a bit more than the double, tapered flats I've been used to shooting. Though its not so much, to where I have to strain to hold my draw.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

_Though its not so much, to where I have to strain to hold my draw. _ I think that is very important. I can shoot great with single 1745's as I can really stretch them without my sling hand feeling the strain


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

It certainly seems to be a good combination for you. Enjoy that bunny!!!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

good lookin catty......... i think i likes it more than the wabbit


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice shot Jim and great presentation, thin tubes are fast no doubt..

Glad you shared this hunting pic Jim I know we have chatted before about rabbit hunting and its nice to see this kill post, good slingshot too.

Nico


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting Jim


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Awesome Kill


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Great shot, I have had nice shots myself with thin tubes. I just never had the chance to take a rabbit... Saludos







.


----------



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

nice shot look like some good eating


----------



## keef (May 27, 2011)

Nice clean kill mate... Well done indeed

Keith


----------



## BIG-B (Sep 16, 2011)

nice clean kill mate. I like that set up your using there


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Excellent shot. Does not get any better.


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

nice shoot jim


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That looks about the perfect shot.


----------



## Batman21 (Dec 13, 2011)

Good shot


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Great shooting! I really must get another catapult set up with tubes.


----------



## thehunter (Mar 17, 2012)

When will the SPS be out for consumers?


----------



## sling-N-bb (Jan 16, 2012)

wow went strait through, that sucker is definately a killer....


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Excellent shot mate! Hope theres many more to come









Cheers Luke


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

thehunter said:


> When will the SPS be out for consumers?


Sorry I missed your question. The SPS is currently available.


----------

